# Compra-venta > Compro >  La magia de Ascanio vol 2

## Poirot

Compro La Magia de Ascanio volumen 2. Prefiero comprarlo en español antes que buscar ediciones en otros idiomas. :001 302: 
Sé que es difícil lo que pido, pero prefiero agotar las posibilidades.

Gracias de antemano.

----------


## Binary

Yo también lo busco, pero vamos, que parece ser que en inglés o nada. En fin, al ser más técnico que el vol. 1 supongo que aunque sea en inglés se podrá entender bien.

----------


## jheras89

Yo también lo compro, =)

----------


## charlygs

Me parece que esta muy demandado ese libro, casi imposible encontrar en Español...

----------


## magohel

*************************

----------

